# How does hot humid weather affect distribution?



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I've been practicing virtually all day since early morning. I've been trying different home made WDT tools and distribution techniques. In the last few hours my shots have been getting considerable channeling which I didn't see in the morning. I went back to my original paper clip method for the WDT just in case but no joy. I'm sure my consistency isn't there yet but it made me wonder what impact this hot and humid weather has on the quality of the extraction. Or am I just kidding myself and I've just been getting worse as the day progressed?!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

If your beans have been stored out on the counter or in a hopper or otherwise exposed to the elements the heat and humidity of the day can certainly make a difference, for this same reason good coffee shops will be adjusting (mostly grind) throughout the day. I remember Tim Wendelboe saying they notice a difference depending on how many people are in the cafe...seems a stretch to my mind but then I am not Tim.

Having said that, when you hear hoofbeats don't expect a zebra. In other words, I think it's more likely you're getting frustrated or have otherwise introduced variables into the mix. It's a familiar tale...

If you post a video of your shot prep and the resulting shot I'm sure we can help out.


----------



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

I find that I need to grind finer when it's warmer. This is probably not the accepted thing to do, but increasing the dose by up to 0.5 gm or so instead of changing the grind size, generally compensates for the warmer weather.


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks. I think it was my technique. But one thing I have been wondering about is whether the steam from purging the wand adds to the humidity in the atmosphere -- not affecting the grind per se but the tools that are in close proximity like tamper, WDT stirrer, dosing cup etc


----------



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Not that I've noticed. I don't pull more than a couple of shots every day. It's unlikely that this will generate enough humidity to have an impact. I'm not sure if this could be an issue in a commercial setting. My Eureka Mignon is quite sensitive to changes in room temperature/humidity though.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I also find that big changes in humidity and temperature can play havoc with shots. I only make 4 a day roughly so I try to make minimal adjustments.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------

